# Help w/ Color brassiness



## PrettyGirlxO (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey im new to this board and ive gotten lots of tips from it! its great! well my hair right now is a dark brown (natural is light medium brown) but it has this red/orange brassy color look to it whenever im in the sun or light. is there anyway that i can get rid of this? i think i can get rid of it by dying it brown again but if theres other ways please help me out!




thanks in advance!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PrettyGirlxO* Hey im new to this board and ive gotten lots of tips from it! its great! well my hair right now is a dark brown (natural is light medium brown) but it has this red/orange brassy color look to it whenever im in the sun or light. is there anyway that i can get rid of this? i think i can get rid of it by dying it brown again but if theres other ways please help me out!



thanks in advance! Try to check out Loreal Tone Refiner. Look for reviews etc b/c I have yet to try it, but based on the info I read it seems like it would help.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Red is one of the hardest colors to remove... Especially if you are a brunette, when you lighten your hair or it oxidiezes, the next level is red. So you will be able to cover it, but it usually always comes back somewhat. If you go darker brown, after oxidation, you'll get dark auburn tones in the sun... if you do a medium brown, you'll see more of a amber color.... it's hard to get rid of them completely, unless you strip it and go lighter, or go really dark.


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 10, 2005)

You could try Aveda Blue malva shampoo, that gets rid of brassy tones in hair but I've only really heard about it being used on blonde or grey hair. Aveda do travel sizes of a lot of their products too so you might be able to try out a sample cheaply to see if it works.


----------



## PrettyGirlxO (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* You could try Aveda Blue malva shampoo, that gets rid of brassy tones in hair but I've only really heard about it being used on blonde or grey hair. Aveda do travel sizes of a lot of their products too so you might be able to try out a sample cheaply to see if it works. Do you know a place where i can get that at?


----------



## PrettyGirlxO (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Try to check out Loreal Tone Refiner. Look for reviews etc b/c I have yet to try it, but based on the info I read it seems like it would help. I think i am going to try that out, I read about it on the loreal page but i couldnt find any reviews for it.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PrettyGirlxO* I think i am going to try that out, I read about it on the loreal page but i couldnt find any reviews for it. You might also try Loreal Hi Lift Browns.





Read the box for this info. I'm also trying to remove red. If you feel unsure or uneasy about doing anything call the toll free # on the back of the box and be prepared to tell them in detail what you've got and what you want. I'm el broko, so I just keep wearing my hair up, but I also know that you don't want ANYTHING that says golden or bronze in it as it will only increase the brassiness of your colour. I have noticed that the red still seeps through, but for me it's gradually disappearing with the use of ASH colors, though that don't look that great on the box, it has really helped.

Let me know what you decided and how it works.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 11, 2005)

L'oreal also has something called Tone Refiner. Looks like an at-home toner basically. Hi-Light Styliste Says it will tone down hair's dullness, brassiness and unwanted warmth and tune up hair's gloss, luster and shine.

Also search this you might find something that helps.

L'OrÃ©al Paris USA

I haven't tried this yet, cause I can't find it anywhere. I have the same problem as you. Red comes out no matter what I do.





BTW: I think L'oreal has one of the worst sites to navigate.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PrettyGirlxO* Hey im new to this board and ive gotten lots of tips from it! its great! well my hair right now is a dark brown (natural is light medium brown) but it has this red/orange brassy color look to it whenever im in the sun or light. is there anyway that i can get rid of this? i think i can get rid of it by dying it brown again but if theres other ways please help me out!



thanks in advance! I don't have any advice since I too have this problem at times but I just wanted to welcome you to MUT.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi

Right now, I am dying my hair blonde, and I had that same problem, my hair turned an orangy red in the light and it looked really bad. I did find something that works, I think it works for any hair color that you don't want to have that redness in it, its called unred and its a little tiny packet, the size of a penny that you put in your mix when you are dying your hair. So far, it has worked for me and I really like it. I got it at Sallys.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 15, 2005)

Girls girls girls, Brown hair has a natural tone of red in it (well most of them) if you don't want this you should stick with a ash tone (green tone, which cancels out red pigment).


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 15, 2005)

Have you reached a verdict yet?


----------



## PrettyGirlxO (Aug 16, 2005)

Im going to go out and buy the Loreal Tone Refiner tomorrow and well c how that works out



Thanks to all you ladies for your help!!


----------



## PrettyGirlxO (Aug 18, 2005)

I just tried it out today and it wasnt how i expected!!



it did not tone down the brassiness in my hair like it said it did it just left it smelling good and a little bit softer but thats about it. Do not try this out if u want to get rid of brassy hair, it will leave it the same as before!!! Well at least for me it did and my hair isnt that damaged...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PrettyGirlxO* I just tried it out today and it wasnt how i expected!!



it did not tone down the brassiness in my hair like it said it did it just left it smelling good and a little bit softer but thats about it. Do not try this out if u want to get rid of brassy hair, it will leave it the same as before!!! Well at least for me it did and my hair isnt that damaged...



where did you buy the color? I've never heard of it before...?


----------



## abridget (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm brunette too (except I did highlights recently). I really like the Aveda colored conditioner - there's one called bark or something like that. Or John Frieda has a color refresher that's good. Makes your hair look "just colored" again, not orange.


----------

